# climate control issue



## RAVENOUS01 (Dec 21, 2005)

my problem is as follows, when the key is turned to the acc. position the blower motor starts blowing, regardless, even when the key is not in the ign. position. i have no control over the fan speed at all! i have checked the relays,wiring,resistor,the only thing i can think of is the actual digital controller. this is an auto system maybe if the a/c refrigerant is low it trips a safe mode? i am lost, please help, thanks.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

RAVENOUS01 said:


> my problem is as follows, when the key is turned to the acc. position the blower motor starts blowing, regardless, even when the key is not in the ign. position. i have no control over the fan speed at all! i have checked the relays,wiring,resistor,the only thing i can think of is the actual digital controller. this is an auto system maybe if the a/c refrigerant is low it trips a safe mode? i am lost, please help, thanks.


Do you have a remote start on the car by chance?


----------



## RAVENOUS01 (Dec 21, 2005)

no remote start. even when the car is running the fan speed can not be adjusted. i just unplugged the the resistor and now i have either off in the first three modes or high with the resistor by-pass relay. i am looking at the schematic diagram for auto and man. climate controls and i wish i had the manual version!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

RAVENOUS01 said:


> no remote start. even when the car is running the fan speed can not be adjusted. i just unplugged the the resistor and now i have either off in the first three modes or high with the resistor by-pass relay. i am looking at the schematic diagram for auto and man. climate controls and i wish i had the manual version!


sounds like you'll have to replace/repair the control head Good luck


----------



## rareblue98ser (Jul 8, 2002)

pull the glove box and unplug the fan control amplifier. If the problem goes away then that is the defective part. My mother had the same problem and only worked on high and couldnt control with anyother speeds. Can you turn the a/c off completely? if so then the control head is fine. If you cant then replace the control head. But more then likely its the fan control amplifier that is behind the glove box and screwed into the evaporator box.


----------



## RAVENOUS01 (Dec 21, 2005)

thank you all. my dealer in the beginning had accidentally given me a blower motor resistor instead of the fan control amplifier which created the same affect as the blown amplifier. dealer-$260cdn
local scrap yard-$10cdn
the part i found happened to be fairly new.


----------

